# Just spotted this Diesel



## Diesel Fuel (Apr 10, 2018)

I spotted this engine at the local Grand Trunk/CN yard and think it looks great. Must be a local company just using the yard but I haven't seen it around before.The tanks look newer to me. What model is this?
Also there is a large round white logo but the painting is unreadable. I thought it might be an Illinois at first but I'm pretty sure that's not what it was. I should have took a close up.


----------



## Lehigh74 (Sep 25, 2015)

Looks like an SD-38. I don't see a 661 on this roster so whoever owns it now must have renumbered it.
EJE - Elgin Joliet and Eastern Locomotive Roster - Railroad Picture Archives.NET (rrpicturearchives.net)


----------



## DanRaitz (Jun 24, 2021)

#661 was built in Jan. 1975 for the EJ&E as a SD38-2 and rebuilt as a SD38-3 in Aug. 2005.

Dan


----------



## Diesel Fuel (Apr 10, 2018)

*Elgin, Joliet and Eastern *
I didn't know that's what that was. I see CN bought them in 2007


----------



## Trackjockey05 (Jun 30, 2020)

EJ&E SD38-2, nice to see, I didn’t know there were any units still running around in the “J” scheme, when I was the foreman at West Chicago in 2002, used to see them all the time, got a few pics I’ll have to dig up


----------



## Diesel Fuel (Apr 10, 2018)

Trackjockey05 said:


> EJ&E SD38-2, nice to see, I didn’t know there were any units still running around in the “J” scheme, when I was the foreman at West Chicago in 2002, used to see them all the time, got a few pics I’ll have to dig up


I would like to see them. I'm always looking for old paint jobs on engines and they're not as easy to find as they were


----------



## Jscullans (Jul 8, 2019)

Occasionally I’ll see a heritage unit come through town on the bnsf. I’ve seen nyc, Lehigh valley, southern pacific black widow, the 2002 Olympics unit, Norfolk western, and a bnsf unit with all the logos on it. My favorites are the war bonnet locos they still use as well as the yellow bonnets. I’ll also see the occasional green and white bn locomotive


----------



## Trackjockey05 (Jun 30, 2020)

Diesel Fuel said:


> I would like to see them. I'm always looking for old paint jobs on engines and they're not as easy to find as they were


They’re actually print pictures, I didn’t have a digital camera back then, or a smart phone for that matter, so I’ll have to scan them when I figure out which album they’re in


----------



## Diesel Fuel (Apr 10, 2018)

Not sure if I've ever seen a NY or Lehigh. Maybe a NY out east years ago.


----------



## Jscullans (Jul 8, 2019)

Diesel Fuel said:


> Not sure if I've ever seen a NY or Lehigh. Maybe a NY out east years ago.


They were the ns heritage locos not original Lehigh or nyc locos but still cool none the less


----------



## OilValleyRy (Oct 3, 2021)

Wow that’s a find! 
I was going to guess it was a 40-3, but 38s and 40s are real darn similar. 
Incidentally, there’s a pair of brothers in the Lake Orion area who model the J. They’re part of the Michigan Proto Operators group (not sure that’s the name, will double check if I see one of them on Sunday).

What the heck yard did you catch this in anyway?


----------



## Diesel Fuel (Apr 10, 2018)

OilValleyRy said:


> Wow that’s a find!
> I was going to guess it was a 40-3, but 38s and 40s are real darn similar.
> Incidentally, there’s a pair of brothers in the Lake Orion area who model the J. They’re part of the Michigan Proto Operators group (not sure that’s the name, will double check if I see one of them on Sunday).
> 
> What the heck yard did you catch this in anyway?


The Bristol Rd. yard near Flint


----------



## Trackjockey05 (Jun 30, 2020)

Had to dig kinda deep, but I found them these were taken in West Chicago IL when I was the foreman there back in 2002
















They always seemed to run in consecutively numbered pairs, heres the one you found recently








We nicknamed this one the devils ride for obvious reasons








Glad to know at least the 661 is still around, I always liked the J's bright orange scheme


----------



## OilValleyRy (Oct 3, 2021)

Did you ever get teased for being a foamer?


----------



## Trackjockey05 (Jun 30, 2020)

Not too much, when I was working in Belvedere yard there was a conductor up there who saw me taking pics and gave me a hard time about it, then two days later gave me 30 years worth of timetables, safety awards, service awards, a couple old lanterns, engine op manuals, all from CNW and CGW, had a couple other people give me stuff as well, so it paid off


----------



## Diesel Fuel (Apr 10, 2018)

Trackjockey05 said:


> Had to dig kinda deep, but I found them these were taken in West Chicago IL when I was the foreman there back in 2002
> View attachment 583262
> 
> View attachment 583258
> ...


Thanks for posting these. Are they all GP-38's?


----------



## Trackjockey05 (Jun 30, 2020)

SD38-2’s


----------

